# Should tracksuits be banned in public places ?



## horusd (11 May 2011)

Everywhere you look almost everyone, including the grossly unfit, are wearing tracksuits and the like. You'd think there was no other item of clothing available, and whats worse is that they feel entitled to subject Joe and Joanne Public to rolls of fat, (and other unsavoury bits and pieces) by parading public streets in minging tracksuits. 

They should be banned I tells ye, and the sooner de better. They are an offence to public decency, we need fashion police. The only place those things should see the light of day is in the sports grounds or gyms.


----------



## Vanilla (11 May 2011)

I don't mind so much but the velour ones are horrendous.


----------



## becky (11 May 2011)

I hate the fleeces more (you know the cheap ones with little balls from too much washing), usually worn by same tracksuit wearers.  


My biggest bug bear in work is plastic flip flops, especially when the foot is halfway off the sole.  


I also hate the trend of PJ's as day wear but hopefully this trend will die off.


----------



## becky (11 May 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I don't mind so much but the velour ones are horrendous.



I use to agree, but my sister lent me her M & S juicy copy (no hood) when I was a bit chilly one day. I was initially ashamed to admit I loved it and found it great for travelling.

I tried to buy one but alas they were gone and I refuse to by an actual juicy anything.

I didn't stoop to bottoms though and nor did my sister.


----------



## micmclo (12 May 2011)

edit, went on a bit of a stupid rant


----------



## becky (12 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> Do you live in Dublin OP?
> 
> I suggest you google Dublin Bus 78A, truely the worst bus in the country. Drugs, drink, fighting, intimadation, got it all. I know as I took it for two years from Ballyfermot to Dublin city centre
> 
> ...



I don't think he means you. Someone wearing tracksuits etc fit for purpose is perfectly acceptable imo.  Walking 12km in a day is something to be admired for, not arrested.

The people I think OP is referring to is people who dress like that all day and only walk to the car / bus.  These people are the people I see in the supermarket buying 6 x Shepard's pie box @ 99 cent for a family of four.


----------



## micmclo (12 May 2011)

Sorry OP, it's the early hours and I read your post again, my mistake
I'm flying off the handle!

I know you're aiming at the pyjama/tracksuit brigade


----------



## TarfHead (12 May 2011)

Is it the tracksuits you want banned, or the people who wear them ?

One item of clothing that I can't stand is those shapeless grey cotton track suit bottoms, with elasticated bottoms. When you choose to wear them you are, IMHO, choosing to opt out of society.

As for '_plastic flip flops in work_' .. words fail me !


----------



## JP1234 (12 May 2011)

There was a thread here a while ago about women who wear PJ's in public..in my opinion they should be herded and locked up until they learn their lesson

I hate those shiny tracksuits that make a russle noise and go all staticy   Yuck. I have walked out of a shop before now because the shop assistant was wearing one ( it was a newsagents)

My husband wears those horrible grey ones around the house but even he wouldn't even answer the door in them!

So yes, track suits should only be allowed for exercise purposes and PJ's for sleeping or staying indoors!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (12 May 2011)

PJ's as day wear! That drives me wrong. I used to work in a shop and the number of women who would come in wearing them was unreal!

I think the thing that really bugs me though is when they come in wearing the PJ's and a ton of "slap" that must have taken at least half an hour to put on. I always wanted to ask could they not find another thirty seconds to throw on a tracksuit? 

Never did, I might have got a slap myself!


----------



## liaconn (12 May 2011)

I don't mind tracksuits although I agree that they look awful on really overweight people. What I can't stand is youngsters going around with their bloody hoodies covering their faces. They all look as if they're about to throw a brick through a shop window.


----------



## One (12 May 2011)

liaconn said:


> what i can't stand is youngsters going around with their bloody hoodies covering their faces. They all look as if they're about to throw a brick through a shop window.


 
+1.


----------



## Complainer (18 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> My husband wears those horrible grey ones around the house but even he wouldn't even answer the door in them!



I don't get this attitude. He's quite happy for those nearest and dearest to see him in his tracksuit, but he's worried about what the pizza bloke or the Sky salesbloke will think of him?


----------



## Purple (18 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> I don't get this attitude. He's quite happy for those nearest and dearest to see him in his tracksuit, but he's worried about what the pizza bloke or the Sky salesbloke will think of him?



Maybe they already have a low opinion of him?


----------



## JP1234 (18 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> I don't get this attitude. He's quite happy for those nearest and dearest to see him in his tracksuit, but he's worried about what the pizza bloke or the Sky salesbloke will think of him?


That's 20 years of marriage for you


----------



## SlurrySlump (19 May 2011)

JP1234 said:


> My husband wears those horrible grey ones around the house but even he wouldn't even answer the door in them!


 
Maybe that's what happened to the IMF guy. Didn't want to be seen in his tracksuit?


----------

